# Back from Vet Visit



## Sudhira (Jan 29, 2010)

I have had this yearling CDT for one week. A rescue from CTTC. He was chewed up by a dog, and is healing well. His plastron was soft, so I took him to see Dr. Kathy Calvert in Felton Ca. She is wonderful, 5 stars.

He weighs 190 gms.

He was given a vitamin D and B complex shot. I asked her about necrosis and such, she was surprised to hear that some folks here advice against injections. Since his plastron is so soft, I decided to take the risk and he got the injection.

He is started on Calcium Glubionate syrup. I place the tiniest amount via syringe on some food. It is sweet and he ate it up.

I will continue with an excellent diet, proper lighting and warmth, and hope for the best. We will return in around 6 weeks for a recheck...

Dr. Calvert took her time with us and we very thorough. I am so grateful!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad things are looking up.  You sound like you are doing all you can... Good for you!


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 29, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Glad things are looking up.  You sound like you are doing all you can... Good for you!



It feels good when there is a plan that can be followed!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't looked but I hope you have added her name to our Vet list. It's only going to be updated by you the forum members.
I have had small desert tortoises with soft plastrons that I gave Calcionate to and they hardened up and grew just fine, so I would say your little one has a good prognosis. Not that I'm a Vet, just relating my experience in head-starting desert torts.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 30, 2010)

So glad to hear the vet vist went alright. I hope the shell does regenerate for your little guy.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 30, 2010)

Does young CDT have a name? 

Is this the one with the dog-chew wounds that I had to cover with my hand while scrolling down my computer screen? I am so glad to hear he is on his way to full recovery. 

Cheers!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, the next time you visit your vet please explain that the injection we object to is one that includes Vitamin A.

An overdose of Vit.A causes the skin to slough off, and quite a few of the vets don't seem to realize what the correct dosage is for a tortoise. Seems to me that the Vitamin A that they use is an injection that includes A, D and E. 

It is much easier and safer to get the Vit.A into a tortoise via the food he eats, rather than an injection.


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, we named him "Flip" as he was always flipping himself over. Originally he was going to be named "Maximilliano"...and yes the same one that had been mauled by a dog and relinquished to a rehab in SoCal.

He east like a little piggie & takes food from my hand so I can put the Ca on a treat and know he is getting it down.

I will mention to the vet the next time we go re: Vit. A, and I will add her to the list!

Thanks everyone for your knowledge & support~*~


----------

